# A 1911 NAVY with a history......



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

I acquired this beautiful Navy along with all equipment listed in the receipt several years ago from Lt. Bush's family in Seattle..

Lt. Bush was the Communications Officer aboard the USS MINNESOTA, and went to Russia in 1919 with the AEF after WW I. The grip inlay was done in the Phillipines in 1922..


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh, the Naval inventory guys are on to ya now :smt082 :smt082 

Very nice gun


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Nice....*

Mr. John, That's a very nice piece of hardware you've there... A Classic


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

You have some really nice guns. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

Here is how I display the Bush Navy along with a Pearl Harbor survivor. I love guns that tell a story!!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow that's really nice


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice display, do you have any close ups of it?


----------



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

Here are a couple of closer photos...If anyone need anymore photos, just ask...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

That is a beautiful job!! If it ever needs a good home....


----------

